# Another shrinking game



## reedman (Dec 27, 2012)

Found it randomly.the goal is to get through the cave with your size changing powers and get back to your snowglobe.

http://www.gamejolt.com/games/platformer/specter-spelunker-shrinks/1865/


----------

